# How to upload multiple pictures from iPhone 4S to Facebook?



## HowdyDonut (Sep 11, 2010)

As the title says I'm having a little difficulty uploading photos to Facebook from my iPhone 4S. I tried getting them on a computer, which I did easily, but the auto-enhance and my crops don't apply, so my question is, how do I upload them to Facebook with the edits still saved? Any suggetions?


----------

